# Motocross helmet?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is motocross helmet suitable for DH? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd say superior from the safety perspective, but rather hot and heavy otherwise.

Haven't you asked a similar question some time ago?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

There's a couple schools of thought on this subject. All helmets sold in the US have to meet a minimum test requirement. DOT approved helmets (and Snell approved helmets) focus on the ability to protect during a high force impact event. 

There are some helmet manufacturers that have data that shows that the majority of mountain biking related head injuries are occurring at a much lower force of impact and are therefore using R & D to develop methods to protect users from these types of impacts. 

A heavy helmet may also contribute to neck injuries if a user is not prepared physically to support the weight of the helmet.

Wear whatever makes you feel confident enough to practice and gain riding skills. I've seen so many people that do not have the very basic understanding of the importance to develop stamina and body core strength. And how to turn a bike. Developing skills is how one protects themself from physically getting hurt. Helmets and pads minimize the pain of learning these skills.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Lone Rager said:


> I'd say superior from the safety perspective, but rather hot and heavy otherwise.
> 
> Haven't you asked a similar question some time ago?


Maybe the cycle is starting over -re-asking questions that really don't have an answer. Forgetting which questions he's already asked.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Lone Rager said:


> I'd say superior from the safety perspective, but rather hot and heavy otherwise.
> 
> Haven't you asked a similar question some time ago?


I can't recall if I ask this question


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Definitely suitable, but as already stated, they're quite a bit heavier than any MTB helmet I've ever worn. When I first started out, I rode with a Fox V3 a couple of times before I got an actual mountain bike specific helmet. I ended up selling my 450 to get my first Santa Cruz Bronson, but still have a lot of my moto gear sitting in a bin. I recently tried the V3 on and was shocked at how heavy it actually is compared to my MTB full face. I felt like a bobble head the entire time it was on!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Fox Rampage Pro Carbon mtb helmet - 1230g 

Troy Lee SE4 Carbon moto hemet - 1325g 

Not a huge difference.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

slapheadmofo said:


> Fox Rampage Pro Carbon mtb helmet - 1230g
> 
> Troy Lee SE4 Carbon moto hemet - 1325g
> 
> Not a huge difference.


While it's not just weight that makes a big difference it's also the overall size of the helmet. A larger/thicker helmet is a bigger lever arm for rotational torque.

Our shiva 2.0 at 1050g passes CPSC and DOT.
Our Alpine DH helmet is about 800g

DOT helmets generally have a thicker shell to pass the angled anvil test.

My theory is all helmets pass the same massive impact tests (there is still no universal way to test rotation) when does a helmet begin to react? If it can begin to address impact in the first 15 milliseconds that helmet can address a wider range of impact.

We test up toward a peak impact of 300g's but 80% of impacts are below 100g's
This is why co-moulding of a fullface is so important, We can thin the helmet shell and use softer foam because those materials are working together. Most brands are glueing or taping the shell to the foam..... same technology from 50+years ago.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What do you think about the alpine stars super 8 dirt bike helmet? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a motocross bike and helmet. When I went to a bike park with my mtb, I wound up buying a full face mtb helmet with a non removable chin bar. The moto helmet was too heavy (+ ~200-250g) and hot.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Something to consider Picard.....if you are still considering ski goggles, you should check the size of the frame to make sure the ski goggles will fit inside a MX helmet.


----------

